# Canada's supreme court in favor with a mass killer :(



## Noctosphere (May 27, 2022)

Today is a sad day in canada
Alexandre Bissonette, a mass killer who killed 6 muslim in a mosque at Quebec city, was sentenced to life prison with a minimum of 40 years
It was fine... until today...

You see, Stephen Harper, former prime minister of canada, had voted a new law in 2011 that made multiple sentence have the possibility to be stacked
Usually, a first degree murder is sentenced with life prison with a minimum of 25 years automatically

The first time this law was applied was with Justin Bourke who killed three cops at Moncton in New Brunswick
He was sentenced to life prison with a minimum of 75 years

More recently, Alexandre Bissonette killed 6 muslims by unloading his rifle in a mosque
He could have been sentenced to a minimum of 150 years in prison, but the judge during his prosecution said it was way too much as he needed a chance of redemption
However, the judge also said that 25 years was not enough for such a hate crime
So he sentenced him to life prison with a minimum of 40 years

Today, supreme court voted that it was unconstitutional to sentence someone to more than a life prison with a minimum of 25 years because the goal of prison in canada, according to them, isn't to be punitive but to allow redemption.
Now, all mass killer in canada who had stacked sentence will have theirs lowered to a minimum of 25 years

Sad day in Canada...


----------



## KingVamp (May 29, 2022)

I don't quite understand yet, but apparently "dangerous offender" effectively allows longer sentences to happen.


----------



## Viri (May 29, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_of_Tim_McLean

Yup, and this guy was set free years ago.


"According to witnesses, McLean was sleeping with his headphones on when the man sitting next to him suddenly produced a large knife and began stabbing him in the neck and chest. After the attack began, the bus driver pulled to the side of the road, and he and all the other passengers fled the vehicle. The driver and two other men made an attempt to rescue McLean, but were chased away by Li, who slashed at them from behind the locked bus doors. Li ultimately decapitated McLean and displayed his severed head to those standing outside the bus, then returned to McLean's body and began severing other parts and consuming some of McLean's flesh."


----------



## KingVamp (May 29, 2022)

As terrible as that all is, that case is even less clear cut. The guy had schizophrenia. What to do when someone literally has a mental disorder commits a crime is a whole different discussion.


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)

So with this ruling, his sentence was changed from "life in prison with possibility of parole" to "life in prison with possibility of parole"?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> So with this ruling, his sentence was changed from "life in prison with possibility of parole" to "life in prison with possibility of parole"?


the thing that changed is the minimal number of years before allowing him parole


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> the thing that changed is the minimal number of years before allowing him parole


Is he likely to get it?


----------



## impeeza (May 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> Is he likely to get it?


in 25 years of prision


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> Is he likely to get it?


Well, here's the thing 
Google "Eustachio Gallese"
He was sentenced to life prison in 2004 for the murder of his wife
around 2020, he was set free
Two weeks later or so, he killed another woman


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, here's the thin
> Google "Eustachio Gallese"
> He was sentenced to life prison in 2004 for the murder of his wife
> around 2020, he was set free
> Two weeks later or so, he killed another woman



And you think 40 years would be "enough" when 25 is not? That the few more years would teach him some lesson that the first 25 wouldn't, that he would be too old to be a threat or something?









The possibility of parole on the table is the issue, everything else is just haggling.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> And you think 40 years would be "enough" when 25 is not? That the few more years would teach him some lesson that the first 25 wouldn't, that he would be too old to be a threat or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh, i'm not against life prison without possibility of parole...


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 30, 2022)

I wish the national problems in America were as quaint as a killer's sentence being decreased from 40 years to 25 years.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wish the national problems in America were as quaint as a killer's sentence being decreased from 40 years to 25 years.


Not just a killer, a mass killer


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Not just a killer, a mass killer


Yes, I understand.  It's still just so night and day that that is the big thing that your country is currently up in arms about.  I envy that about your country.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yes, I understand.  It's still just so night and day that that is the big thing that your country is currently up in arms about.  I envy that about your country.


Yea well, there's almost never mass shooting in my province, so when there's one, trust me, we all bash on the shooter


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea well, there's almost never mass shooting in my province, so when there's one, trust me, we all bash on the shooter


Sure, but that's all the more my point: you don't really have mass shootings.  For us, that's just another Wednesday, it truly makes me sick.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Sure, but that's all the more my point: you don't really have mass shootings.  For us, that's just another Wednesday, it truly makes me sick.


Exactly
The fear of most is that everyone become "used to it" and won't feel shocked anymore when another happen
Just like you say "another shooting? Oh well... It's wednesday of course"


----------

